# TT 225 Cleaned and Fitted boost gauge



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello Everyone

cleaned my TT at the weekend used some new Wax turned out ok 8)

also fitted a boost gauge which I am Happy with let me know what everyone thinks

Cheers

Stu


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Looking good mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ant1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi,
Ive gotta ask, where did you route your bost pipe into the cabin? I have looked everywhere and can't find how to get pipe through bulkhead into cabin, tried the route near the pollen filter but it does seem to get into cabin.....any help????


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good work mate could do with the Audi rings removing from the boot :idea:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

that car looks sooooooooooooooooooo familiar :? ....where are you from m8


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

love that boost gauge mate. where did u get it from?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Yep looking good the gage looks sweet, was it hard to fit.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

ant1 said:


> Hi,
> Ive gotta ask, where did you route your bost pipe into the cabin? I have looked everywhere and can't find how to get pipe through bulkhead into cabin, tried the route near the pollen filter but it does seem to get into cabin.....any help????


This can be a very fiddly task. Take out the glove box to give you better access ,routing the pipe from the connection around the Battery and then through to the Dash area, try taking off the end cover as well as you would the Fuse Board Cover. Use a thin Needle and attach the wiring to it to push behind the Dashpod and attach to the Fuse board. Be careful not to kink the pipe as all that effort would have to be done again .
Hope This Helps
Good Luck


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

stevebeechTA said:


> Yep looking good the gage looks sweet, was it hard to fit.


Pretty easy to do took about 25 mins so not too bad


----------



## PradaGurly (Aug 25, 2009)

kewl car! i luv it


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

PradaGurly said:


> kewl car! i luv it


thanks


----------

